# Reputable Breeders



## JohnyRangr (Jan 4, 2011)

Hello all! Long time lurker here.

I have been doing research on a German Shepherd Dog breed for almost a year now, and I believe I am ready to take on a new companion. I recently purchased a new home and want a companion who also will protect his "pack".

I'd prefer a German working line and the location of the breeder does not matter as long as they are VERY reputable.

Any help or questions you guys have I welcome.

Thanks!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

JohnyRangr said:


> Hello all! Long time lurker here.
> 
> I have been doing research on a German Shepherd Dog breed for almost a year now, and I believe I am ready to take on a new companion. I recently purchased a new home and want a companion who also will protect his "pack".
> 
> ...


Hello and welcome to the forum!

If you give us your location we can recommend reputable breeders in your area.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

We've got some awesome working line breeders on this forum.

Wildhaus and blackthorn are the first two that spring to mind.


----------

